# China Glaze Bitz â€˜n Pieces Collection Spring 2013



## Dalylah (Jan 10, 2013)

China Glaze has released their Bitz â€˜n Pieces Collection for Spring 2013. It is supposed to release in February but I already see it online at transdesign and head2toebeauty.  Some of the polish combos I see below are odd to me but I love the topcoats myself. They would be very versatile over any creme polish and would be absolutely eye popping over a frost. So are you interested in purchasing any of these?





China Glaze Bling it on; Glitz n' Pieces; Graffiti Glitter; Mosaic Madness; Razzle Me, Dazzle Me; Scattered &amp; Tattered

The swatches below are shown over other polishes. These polishes are clear bases with the glitter and bars in them.





Source, used with permission

China Glaze Bling It On





Source, used with permission

China Glaze Glitz n' Pieces





Source, used with permission

China Glaze Graffiti Glitter





Source, used with permission

China Glaze Mosaic Madness





Source, used with permission

China Glaze Razzle Me, Dazzle Me





Source, used with permission

China Glaze Scattered &amp; Tattered


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 10, 2013)

IIs it bad if I hope Lynderella gets mad about these?


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> IIs it bad if I hope Lynderella gets mad about these?


No.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 10, 2013)

I feel like a lot of companies are now copying Lynn's style. I know the Sephora X collection (http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2012/12/sephora-x-collection-swatches-review.html) had a glitter similar to hers.

I mean, I'm really over ChG as a company in general. I never cared that much about them in the first place -- their formula and colours weren't for me, but the thing with the stolen art last year (which granted was not 100% their fault) and copying Lynn's stuff... eh.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 10, 2013)

Cute! Are they releasing anything else for spring?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 10, 2013)

The thing is that, and this is from my understanding so it may not be accurate, there are only three major places that nail polish companies can get their ingredients from so it's highly possible that these glitter dots with bars are all coming from the same ingredient provider which is why these polishes are similar.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The thing is that, and this is from my understanding so it may not be accurate, there are only three major places that nail polish companies can get their ingredients from so it's highly possible that these glitter dots with bars are all coming from the same ingredient provider which is why these polishes are similar.


 I acknowledge that and I'm a firm believer there's nothing new under the sun (well... only for us to rediscover, or else I wouldn't keep buying all this makeup), but it's still a little fishy that a certain combination of glitter shapes would be together now when before Lynnderella it wasn't combined that way?

We all have access to the same words in the English dictionary, but it's the combination of the words which determine if something in a book is plagarism or not.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 10, 2013)

Well, most fashion and beauty trends are recycled, so I'm not too picky unless it is an outright copy. Regarding Lyndarella or whatever, I believe there was a nice scandal about them, too. Seems no one is innocent anymore. Besides, usually a single company or two will come out with a hot, "new" trend and everyone else is "inspired" to play catch up and release their own spin. Don't really care, as it's beneficial to consumers with competition and prices. I like the combo and will look to pick up two or three..saves me from layering glitters!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 10, 2013)

This glitter/glitter bar discussion reminds me of how when Ciate attempted to copyright caviar manicures. I don't know what the final outcome of that was but they essentially failed at it because people just called it something else.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 10, 2013)

To be quite frank, almost no polish is original so that argument just doesn't work. You know how many brands have made the same polish with the tiniest change? That is why there are dupes. Take for instance Zoya Charla, Orly Halley's Comet, OPI Catch me in your net, Essence Choose me... and the list goes on. Buy one, you have them all.

Also, there were people making frankenpolish long before Lynnderella was around so she is not an original either. You can go right over to TKB and even purchase frankenpolish bases in a variety of colors and styles. Lots of vendors sell micro/macro glitter, bars, etc. You could also do it the old fashioned way like I used to do: grab a bottle of clear polish and start adding pigments and glitters into it until you like how it looks.

Like MissLindaJean said, the competition is good for us because otherwise a monopoly would be driving prices through the roof.

P.S. Once upon a time, when I was about 7, I dumped silver art glitter into my moms pink nail polish as a child so reeeeeeeeeeallllly they must all be copying me. Yay I'm a trendsetter!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 10, 2013)

Lol Dalylah! Should've cashed in on that!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lol Dalylah! Should've cashed in on that!


 IKR LOL! Should sue for a share of the profits!

I mean, I'd still disagree -- I think there does need to be more creativity and competition in the industry though. OPI and Zoya are duping each other like mad these days, though perhaps not intentionally. I'm pretty sure Liquid Sand and PixieDust are the same thing.

I do think it's good there are dupes that make things more accessible and affordable (notably with Chanel Peridot). I still think a lot of cosmetics are overpriced just because there's such a high demand for it. I was talking to my roommates yesterday -- who like makeup but aren't super into it -- and they think it's crazy to spend even $25 on a palette, much less what some of us here shell out XD Even drugstore cosmetics are getting expensive (though granted they are getting much better in quality as well). 

I don't care about Lynnderella's polishes nor do I know anything about her scandal so I'll keep my mouth shut about it ^^;;


----------

